# oily residue on my 3x3x3 cube (i didn't use lube)



## Stryker X7 (Mar 5, 2009)

so i found some oily residue on my 3x3x3 cube... but i didn't use any lube of any sort.

any1 know what this oily residue could be and how to get rid of it?


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 5, 2009)

Sweat?

Solution: Take more breaks when cubing? Especially when you're extremely fast.


----------



## Stryker X7 (Mar 5, 2009)

lol my hands don't sweat when i'm cubing (cuz i kno i'm not THAT fast)

but it isn't sweat. i disassembled my rubik's cube and saw that the oily residue was... black. so it can't be sweat.

i think i wasn't specific... the residue was inside my cube. it kinda made my cube faster


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 5, 2009)

Magic Dust?

Don't take that wrong way, just accumulative dust with magic powers like magic beans.
That's the diagnosis, yes. 

If it's not dust then let me be struck by lighting tomorrow! *runs away*
And if it's speeding up your cube, don't tamper with your gift. ;P


----------



## Elmo (Mar 5, 2009)

From what you're saying, I think it's just the ground plastic from several cubies rubbing against each other.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 5, 2009)

Step 1:Boil water
Step 2:Break your cube to pieces
Step 3: pour water into a beaker
Step 4ut your cube pieces into the beaker
Step 5:Leave it overnight
Step 6:after the night,take you pieces out and dry them.
Step 7:Use baby wet wipes and wipe them.

I also experience this.
Repeat this twice.and i think the black stuff could be Vaseline?Where did you buy it from?Use silicone to lube.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 5, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Step 2:Break your cube to pieces



If you insist...
*pulls out sledgehammer*


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 5, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> Sg.Speedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Step 2:Break your cube to pieces
> ...



DISASSEMBLE!
Do you even have a sledgehammer?
So you want to smash your cube to smithereens?


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 6, 2009)

Stryker X7 said:


> lol my hands don't sweat when i'm cubing (cuz i kno i'm not THAT fast)
> 
> but it isn't sweat. i disassembled my rubik's cube and saw that the oily residue was... black. so it can't be sweat.
> 
> i think i wasn't specific... the residue was inside my cube. it kinda made my cube faster



Sounds kind of like cube plastic that get chipped off when you break your cube in. Just clean it out using water -- NOT BOILED WATER THOUGH. Just slightly warm water should do the trick.



Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Unknown.soul said:
> 
> 
> > Sg.Speedcuber said:
> ...



Ever heard of BE NICE?


----------

